
How the Chinese View Us: Too Many Hamburgers - bhousel
http://nylawblog.com/2010/09/how-the-chinese-view-us-too-many-hamburgers
======
GiraffeNecktie
Blog spam. Link to original article
[http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/22/opinion/22friedman.html?_r...](http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/22/opinion/22friedman.html?_r=2&ref=opinion)
As usual, Friedman is inadvertently amusing. For example, he writes "China
also has regular rotations of power at the top ..."

As far as I am aware, the most recent change in government (at least in the
Western sense) was in 1949.

